# a fairly quick walkway



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

I made a wooden raised walkway for my layout. The idea is that it will keep the workers up out of the muddy soil as they work their way up and down the tracks.. doing whatever workers do. At the one end I am going to put one of those switching tower kind of buildings and the other end will be overlooking a waterfall and pond. 

These are not glued in as yet so are slightly off alignment. I plan on washing them down with a dark brown shoe die color, then with a dry brush of grey, but am not totally sure I like that idea yet. Since these are not loadind docks I am contemplating putting some hand railings on them.. perhaps in white.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

I weathered the walkway a bit.


----------

